
Cyc/Lucid ai - based2
https://www.lucid.ai/
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Cyc-KI-mit-
Weltwissen...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Cyc-KI-mit-Weltwissen-
erlangt-Marktreife-3192668.html)

